# Push Out Screensaver VIA GPO & Configure



## pllobell (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm trying to push out the 3d Text screensaver to Windows 7 machines using Server 2008 and GPO. Pushing out the screensaver is no problem, the issue is with the configuration. 

How do I push out the specific configuration for the 3d Text screensaver to all the PCs?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there a preference file or anything for that screensaver?


----------



## pllobell (Oct 17, 2004)

No, from digging around it looks like the settings are stored in the registry, however it's per user.

I'm looking for a way to assign this screensaver with the specific configuration (ie, not the default text for the screensaver) to all PCs, regardless of the logged on user.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If Server 2008 is a DC you should be able to use preference settings for your Windows 7 users. There are registry entries in Preferences for buth user and computer settings in a GPO. You could just copy that key from a running PC and apply it to the registry entries in the GPO.


----------



## pllobell (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks. Do you have a source on how to do that?


----------

